#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Mai Mee or Mut Lao ?

## sabaii sabaii

What is the difference ?

----------


## somtamslap

Mai mee = 'don't have'

Mot leaw - 'finished already' - as in, they've run out.

Mee = have

Mot = finished

----------


## Thetyim

Not a lot of difference

Mai Mee = no have
Mot Lao =  none left, finished

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Ahh, Cheers, I was having a drunken debate with a friend, 

I said  "mut lao" which I'd never heard before must be Lao or Isaan

The argument stemmed from trying to buy Vodka at 7am from a guesthouse

So I must be right, they don't have, as averse to, we had before but not now

Cheers guys, free drink for me tonight :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> The argument stemmed from trying to buy Vodka at 7am from a guesthouse


mot lao  = none left  

mai mee would mean they don't sell it ( or could not be arsed to look for any )

----------


## withnallstoke

Mai mee - fuck off.
Mut lao - fuck off.

----------


## PlanK

Mut lao WNS

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Nasty twat.  :Smile:

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Mai mee - fuck off.
> Mut lao - fuck off.


WNS - AS SUCCINCT AND AS ELOQUENT AS EVER!

----------


## jaiyenyen

I'm far from an expert on Thai, but I think; 
Mot lao = finished ( When referring to an object). There's no more beer, it's all been sold.
Set lao = finished ( When re ferring to a person). I've finished eating.

Mai mee = Don't have.

Fuck Off = Fuck Off. Universal language, no need for translation.

----------


## Begbie

Set lao - ready...not finished. Usually refers to food but can also refer to a task.

----------


## jaiyenyen

Cheers Begbie.
So, 
Set mai? = are you ready?

----------


## Lorenzo

> What is the difference ?


ask a thai

why bother a farang with somthing a thai can do

----------


## somtamslap

> Set mai? = are you ready?


 Not really. Are you ready would be more like 'Riep roy mai?' 

Set young/mai - have you finished yet.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Is that what was said in the happy ending thread?...

 :mid:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> ask a thai  why bother a farang with somthing a thai can do


WTF ?

If I could speak Thai, I wouldn't be asking on an expat forum

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by jaiyenyen
> 
> Set mai? = are you ready?
> 
> 
>  Not really. Are you ready would be more like 'Riep roy mai?' 
> 
> Set young/mai - have you finished yet.


Or: set rueyang. 
เสร็จหรือยัง

or: set laew rue.
เสร็จแล้วหรือ

----------


## azelea

are you ready พร้อมหรือยัง prom rue yang

----------


## kingwilly

erm, can anyone else answer this thread.

----------


## chitown

> Cheers Begbie.
> So, 
> Set mai? = are you ready?


Prom Mai? Are your ready?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Mai mee - fuck off.
> Mut lao - fuck off.


Yes, the vernacular is easier to digest.

----------


## English Noodles

> Set lao - ready...not finished. Usually refers to food but can also refer to a task.


It just means finished or ready. Certainly doesn't 'usually refer to food'. It has also more recently been highjacked by teen speak as referring to finishing oral sex. So if you are out and about and you say loudly to your wife 'set laeo' and a group of teenagers laugh, you will know why. :Smile:

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> The argument stemmed from trying to buy Vodka at 7am from a guesthouse
> 
> 
> mot lao  = none left  
> 
> mai mee would mean they don't sell it ( or could not be arsed to look for any )


Well done, the best translation,as you say, if you want to buy whiskey from a shop and they never sell it then the reply will be Mai mee, if they do sell it but are sold out the reply will be mot low,ie none left:banhim1:

----------


## farrang

mai mee satang

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Set mai? = are you ready?



i tend to use the words "brace yourself sweetheart"

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> Set lao - ready...not finished. Usually refers to food but can also refer to a task.
> 
> 
> It just means finished or ready. Certainly doesn't 'usually refer to food'. It has also more recently been highjacked by teen speak as referring to finishing oral sex. So if you are out and about and you say loudly to your wife 'set laeo' and a group of teenagers laugh, you will know why.


 
If you mean finished in the case of the race is finished, then don't use this phrase. It means something has been made and is finished / ready. Asking teenagers for oral sex is outside of my comfort zone but "tam ngan bahn" covers the normal home duties.

----------

